
Anxious tech workers are going to therapy - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/business/silicon-valley-therapy-anxiety.html
======
whalesalad
I deleted all my tweets. Killed the app. Killed the Reddit app. Killed
Instagram. Killed Facebook. I need to reactivate FB and do a dump of my data,
but I’m dreading that. I just want the photos.

I’m finding solace in boredom and using that as a catalyst for change. I’ve
been reading more, already finished three books in the last few weeks. I’m on
a mission to pour rocket fuel on my personal consulting business.

I’m also seeing a psych and a psychotherapist. It’s helping, albeit slowly.

Eliminate cognitive load. Eliminate distractions. Eliminate things from your
life that don’t bring you joy and happiness. Do it. Rip it off like a bandaid.
Every little minuscule things counts and adds up to the “death by a thousand
cuts” anxiety ridden life we are all enduring.

Ignite a fire in the forest that is your life and let all the shit burn to the
ground. The big strong redwoods will remain. Don’t be afraid to seek help from
professionals.

We are only on this earth for one life. I only get to watch the Super Bowl
maybe 30 more times. I only get to own so many more vehicles. I only get to
spend time with my dogs for so long.

It’s not just tech workers. Everyone is struggling. Be good to yourself.

~~~
danenania
Great comment and kudos to you, but a couple thoughts on the following:

“Eliminate things from your life that don’t bring you joy and happiness.”

I see this sentiment a lot in the techie self-help sphere, along with
corrolaries like “ruthlessly eliminate negative people”. While I understand
the motivation and agree it is true up to a point, it can also lead to a
shallow and avoidant approach to life if you get carried away with it. Many of
the most potentially rich and satisfying aspects of life are also the most
dark, difficult, and complex when they go wrong. You shouldn’t always run
away.

The trick is to find a balance—sink some roots into the inherently chaotic and
often ‘negative’ emotional substrate of life _without_ letting yourself get
pulled under. Offset the weight with lightness, but don’t try to avoid
carrying any weight whatsoever.

~~~
andai
Re: Ruthlessly eliminate negative people

I'm undoubtedly the most negative person in my life.

~~~
daxfohl
Well at least you have that going for you!

------
vincent-toups
Everyone should go to therapy. I don't think I've ever met a person who
doesn't need to talk things out, from time to time, with a semi-objective,
third party.

Most of us were raised by imperfect people trying their best who still made a
lot of mistakes. Even people who had really prepared parents probably
experienced things which might have left us with some unresolved issues.

Go see a therapist. Its not a big deal.

~~~
whatshisface
Can't people without medical grade issues talk to their wife/husband?

~~~
toyg
Are you really, 100% honest with your spouse, as in "I think I might have
watched too much porn" or "I just can't stand our child, I think he's ugly and
spoilt, sometimes I wish we didn't have any", or "I really don't fancy you
anymore, I'm thinking about having an affair"...?

I would assume most people are not that candid with their partners, but that's
the sort of thing you can discuss with a therapist.

~~~
itronitron
If that is what people discuss with their therapist then it sounds like an
incredible waste of time.

------
birdfeeder210
Working at startups lead me to tears over stress a few times and one boss,
knowing I broke down that same day, would ask me "you're okay to continue
working today right?". Thankfully I was young, had no kids, and decided my
mental health was worth more than an underpaid job to make a few people rich
and so I left that company. Some people who worked there longer than I did
still justify the time they spent working in conditions like that. Some people
I worked with there barely spent any time with their families. Oh, but it was
"all worth it for the company!"... they would claim.

Get help if you need it and remember that no one is worth working for if they
degrade your mental health. No one.

~~~
itronitron
Did you get upset those times because you cared about your job or coworkers
and would you still care about the same things if you were in the same
situation again? I ask because I think it takes time for people to get
perspective (managers included) and employers often work on getting their
employees to lose perspective.

------
cicciop
As somebody who's recently started going to therapy (and a tech worker), I'm
skeptical that apps will help -- most of the point is being able to talk to a
real person, in a real place, and get honest feedback.

This said, therapy is not as "modern" as people think. Catholic confession has
been around for literally millennia, and it basically had that same role: one
guy will listen to your deepest thoughts and shames, absolve you from guilt,
and discuss ways for you to be a better person. It's just that we now know how
to do it without all the religious baggage.

~~~
chrisnaoumidis
Yeah it's really hard to replicate the feeling of being in a room with someone
and talking through specific situations in your life. Talk therapy (and
probably all therapy) is better in person, but there's value in being able to
do some home exercises and sessions as well even if it doesn't replace
therapy.

There are other therapy approaches which are more suited to be delivered
through a phone. Something that we've seen work really well is teaching coping
skills, mental models and different perspectives. It's much less about
focusing on your past and life situations, and more about actionable skills
that you can learn to manage mental health issues.

------
crsmithdev
Shocked that a normal and healthy practice that should be done _more_ by more
and different kinds of people is big news to the NYT, because tech.

Watching the NYT (and others) from within tech over the past few years has
done more to destroy any trust in mass media than anything else in my
lifetime.

~~~
webwielder2
The NYT banging the Iraq war drum back in 2002-03 was enough for me to develop
terminal cynicism about that particular august institution.

~~~
nabnob
The NYT tried very hard to prevent one of their journalists from publishing a
story critical of the CIA and the Bush administration -
[https://theintercept.com/2018/01/03/my-life-as-a-new-york-
ti...](https://theintercept.com/2018/01/03/my-life-as-a-new-york-times-
reporter-in-the-shadow-of-the-war-on-terror/)

It's been a while since I read this article, but I believe James Risen also
talked about government employees working with the NYT to publish pre-approved
"leaks".

------
rblion
Seven ayahuasca ceremonies and two bufo ceremonies over the course of 2 years
changed my life. I experienced a paradigm shift and healed a lot of repressed
trauma, let go of a lot of internal drama. I feel I got to the root of the
issue and built a solid foundation upon mindfulness and compassion. Every day
I work to train my mind to be one-pointed while keeping my heart open towards
all, even those who wish me harm.

Forgiveness for myself and towards others is the most powerful medicine I've
ever known. We are all human, yet so many people judge so harshly. I've
learned that the energy expended upon blame/shame is not worth it compared to
the energy recycled by forgiving and forgetting. I wish more people realized
this, this simple truth could transform the whole world.

I've quit smoking weed, drinking, vaping nicotine, eating meat, porn. This is
a big deal for me at age 29, I didn't think I'd ever be able to let all these
vices go. I've started to wake up at 5am everyday (most days without an
alarm). I feel grateful as I brush my now straight teeth (they were crooked 2
years ago). I like how I look and feel, this natural confidence attracts women
I thought were 'out of my league' not too long ago.

I spend my mornings working towards my highest aspiration of spreading good by
design through my agency/consultancy. Under this umbrella, I have started to
improve my skills as a developer to build products/platforms that I feel
should exist that don't. I read books/articles by people who have done the
things I aspire to do and offer concrete principles to help me keep evolving.

I got rid of my smartphone, don't miss it to be honest. I use my Sony a6000
for photography now. I don't use Facebook at all, use Instagram only to see
nature photography (a few interesting people I admire), use reddit and twitter
to keep up with my interests (culled most of my feed in both down to high-
signal, low-noise).

I'm just happy to be alive. I was morbidly depressed in May 2017. I was
feeling like a loser for not getting into YC, for getting laid off, for not
having a degree, for not being married like most people my age in my culture,
for being a joke to many people I grew up around. I don't care about any of
that anymore, I am a victor, not a victim!

I'll shut up now. Hopefully this helps someone out there struggling, we are
all in this together.

~~~
hiram112
Had you ever tried any of the typical anti-depressants before deciding to use
one not developed by Big Pharma?

I don't doubt that a lot of these psychedelics, about which almost every
person who tries them for depression raves, are effective for some people. But
like any strong drug affecting the brain, I'm wary that they could just as
easily cause even more anxiety and depression in those already predisposed.

~~~
rblion
I went through an existential crisis and needed to learn better coping skills
to start a new chapter in life as I approached 30. I don't think prescriptions
were the answer for my case to be perfectly honest, I'm not going to speak for
anyone else though (do what works for you). I got screened to be sure I wasn't
bipolar or schizophrenic and I was told by more than one professional that I
don't meet the criteria for either one.

It's been almost 2 years since my first ayahuasca ceremony and I don't feel
depressed at all, I feel a child-like absorption with life and a need to serve
the planet I call home. I wouldn't attribute all of this to the entheogen
itself, I made a conscious choice to change and the ceremonies were catalysts
that helped. People go to ceremonies and revert back to their old ways if they
don't 'integrate'. Integration is just as important, if not more, than the
ceremony itself.

------
Raphmedia
The best way I can describe therapy to a tech oriented person is this:

Therapy is rubber-ducking for your brain and thinking patterns.

Sure, you can figure the bugs by yourself but you often get stuck in your ways
of thinking which make you blind to them.

The therapist is the equivalent of a senior brain & behavior engineer. Use
them, talk to them. Talk about your quirks and your bugs.

You may think you have a perfect solution, but that solution is most likely
flawed. You wouldn't expect a software to debug itself. You wouldn't expect a
junior to fix huge breaking issues.

~~~
tiborsaas
I never been to therapy or talked to a psychologist, but I want to. What I'm
afraid of is that I might pick a wrong "brain and mind engineer" and it might
take a while and a lot of money to realize it only to go back to square one.

I found one recently, but after my second email she just replied that she's
overbooked. I have issues with rejection among other things :)

~~~
tikhonj
I was in a similar situation, and at some point I just realized that I was
better off seeing _some_ therapist rather than trying to guess the best one.
So I just found one that was within walking distance and had time available.
It worked out well in my case.

If the first one doesn't work out, they might recommend somebody more suited
for you specifically or, in the worst case, you can just repeat the process
above.

Unless you can get a recommendation from somebody you know, I think this is
the best option. It's usually better to do _something_ than to do _nothing_
:).

------
cubano
Does anyone here have any experience with the Psych On Demand-type services
that promise professional therapy like LARKR or Talkspace and the like? $85
for 50 minutes seems quite reasonable and I have been wanting to try it but
wanted to hear from other tech professionals before paying the money I barely
have.

I know I could use use therapy, although the fabulous graduate-level textbook
I once read that I believe nailed the root cause of my issues (deep neglect as
an infant) basically said that the only "cure" to most of my issues would be
to, and I paraphrase here, to constantly reinforce that I am no longer a
helpless child and I need to take control of my decisions as an adult.

Also, the book postulated that deep early-childhood trauma is one of the most
devastating things that can happen to person and could very well be the
primary driver of addiction later in life, and I remember quite clearly that
the author (a German lady from the 20's if I remember correctly) said that it
would be better to be addicted to heroin then to be neglected as an infant.

I read the book while in prison, so I am unable, thankfully, to figure out the
author or ISBN number, but I sure wish I could find it again.

~~~
dfraser992
You should find this interesting/useful as well:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachment_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachment_theory)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bowlby](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bowlby)

I have Bowlby's books as well, so can recommend them.

Based on my experience, any therapist ought to be able to offer a reduced rate
- the first session or at least inquiry can be used to establish such things.
And I'd recommend trying to see someone in person vs. over the Net, if
possible, but that has its own drawbacks (transportation etc)

~~~
nmnim
He also might be thinking of Mary Ainsworth who was an early attachment
theorist with John Bowlby? Although not German.

------
skizm
Anxious tech workers can afford therapy. A lot of the rest of the working
world is just as, if not more, anxious. Our entire lives, sans 4 weeks or so a
year, are dedicated to doing stuff we don't really care about, but there is no
alternative.

~~~
ericmcer
This was the main thing for me as well.

"tech employees who long ago fused their sense of self-worth to their work."

That could easily apply to any industry, just a reality of the world today
that work consumes most of your time/energy, and most people are not entirely
in love with your work. I have noticed recently that time off or vacation time
makes working harder, like my brain realizes what life could be for an instant
and rebels before getting back to the grind.

------
throwawaymlc
I am finding the day to day experience of being a developer in a team /
corporate environment quite taxing on mental health these days.

Some issues are:

JIRA / agile / whatever methodologies, so many metadata fields in the
ticketing system that are all just matters of opinion. So much time spent
hoarding and prioritizing "wishlist" items, and discussing which order to do
things if, hypothetically, they were to be done... instead of actually doing
them.

Pull requests / code reviews - now that these are done in a web browser, there
is no bar to having an opinion and having your two cents. As a developer, the
pull request is something I produce after executing and debugging some code
for a few days, but then I cant merge it until people are happy with how it
_looks_ , not how it works.

Testing & documentation - everyone wants this, nobody can agree how it should
work. It's in a constant state of "aspiration", a few broken / flakey test
cases from the last attempt that slow down development, but provide no
confidence in the safety of changes. You can improve the situation by writing
new testcases and fixing old ones, but sooner or later someone will have an
urgent change that they "know" is safe that breaks the test cases that they
will merge anyway, and then it's back to square one.

General poor quality work environment - open plan, long hours, noisy, some
"interesting" characters. Very little scope to ever control your work
environment.

I find all these to be instances of cognitive dissonance, where there is a
huge gulf between how people think things should work, and the actual, day-to-
day reality of making a change. Somehow people are only interested in talking
about some hypothetical future state, but nobody cares about how things are
now and how to get there, and if you do, you are perceived as being
"difficult".

~~~
SamuelAdams
I hear goat farming is popular.

------
viburnum
Most therapists are well-meaning but have no idea what they’re doing. You’re
just paying somebody to be your friend for 50 minutes a week. A competent
therapist should help you get results in 6-8 sessions, faster if they really
know what they’re doing. If you seeing a therapist and you’re not getting
results, you’re wasting your money.

~~~
taurath
A very cynical take - it seems you're taken from the place where a therapist
to many people is like a doctor's visit. Figure out what the problem is, fix
it, and then move on. Maybe that works if you only have one problem. Maybe
that works if you have nothing fundamental and deep down to get over.

Our society doesn't offer many places for people to feel safe truly opening up
emotionally. It can take people a very long time, and sometimes it takes 5
sessions just to build up enough trust to start to scratch the surface of
whats really going wrong. I wish your comment was empathetic towards things
like that, but instead it feels dismissive, and I'd worry it makes people
second guess going to therapy, or starting.

Most therapists can help anyone. The right one for you can be life changing.
Don't give up finding one, even if your first, second or third don't get you
as far as you need to go. It probably took decades to get you to where you
are, don't quit after a few weeks trying to work on it.

~~~
viburnum
If it takes your therapist four hours for you to feel comfortable opening up,
they are a bad therapist.

~~~
taurath
Some people haven’t opened up to anyone, even themselves in decades.

------
computerphysics
Why are they anxious? that's the question ... “There’s a lot of anxiety. How
could you not have that? Tech companies are fueling some of the most egregious
human-rights abuses.”

~~~
nsxwolf
How many of us work for a company fueling egregious human-rights abuses? I
work for a company that just sells handbags and stuff.

My anxiety is about deadlines and such.

------
csours
My primary motivation is learning things and doing things the right way. In
tech, I feel like I will never know everything, and in fact I never know
"enough" \- there's always some little setting or error or gremlin that will
get me. Thus I can't do things the "right way" because my programs will break.
This is a source of great anxiety for me.

Yes I know there are software principles that help with this like KISS and
YAGNI, but I have a hard time internalizing them.

I used to work in construction, and tasks were largely repetitive. I knew the
"right" way to do nearly all of my tasks, and I was able to complete them
well. That drives a feeling of accomplishment that I don't have in tech.

------
erokar
If your job is making you unhappy, therapy will just be a band-aid. The
solution is to quit and find something better to do.

~~~
skizm
Where can I find someone that will pay me a living wage to read fantasy
novels, go to the gym, play video games, and occasionally travel?

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
Is working worth the gym membership, video games and travel? Perhaps the
solution is to work, do and own less more generally. Trying to find a trick to
fool your mind into liking an activity you don't only seems healthy for the
corporate balance sheet, not you as a individual.

~~~
skizm
> own less more generally

Absolutely. I save like 60-70% (depending on how you count taxes) every month
and plan on stopping traditional work at 40. I'll probably have enough money
to coast at that point and I can take up some contracting work a few months a
year instead of being stuck in the 9-5. That goal is the only thing that keeps
me sane.

------
mlthoughts2018
I have a hard time believing the issues bringing people to therapy have
changed towards global crises and dictatorships and politics, in these company
worker cohorts.

I think it’s really just that the employers treat workers badly and don’t pay
them enough to escape personal life anxieties in the super expensive urban
areas they are requires to live in for these jobs.

Bait & switch jobs, stalled out career progress, salaries that seem high on
paper but don’t go far at all, insane open-plan offices whipping up anxieties
all day every day, disallowed to pursue good craftsmanship.

------
sjg007
It is interesting to see the difference in the comments here vs those on the
NYTimes. Here the focus is on digital minimalism. On the NYTimes they are
focused on the article content which is the new SV model of appification
applied to therapy or more generally self help.

I see these apps as new approaches to the traditional self help market but for
a new generation. These are people like Tim Ferris who follow the traditional
model of publishing a book, but now blogs, youtube, tweets etc... Then there
are entrepreneurs making apps focused on journaling etc.., screening tools /
lead generation.. which are trending towards, at best, finding someone a
therapist.

Also the ACA opened up mental health resources payable by insurance so you
also see health insurers developing web based tools as well. And you have the
traditional therapists doing podcasts as well as video chat therapy etc... I
personally find the podcasts valuable to help understand the theory. Still, in
practice, it makes sense to see a human therapist, preferably one well trained
to work through issues.

------
notus
While I think everyone can benefit from therapy, that tagline "Bummed out by
the world and their role in it, tech workers are seeking help — and founding
some start-ups along the way." seems a little off. I thought it was due to
stress of working not being bummed out by being near the top of the financial
ladder relative to the rest of the world and having flexible jobs.

------
wonderwonder
Social media has given us all echo chambers that we can be constantly
connected to that shares all the things that scare or concern us every minute
of every day. We follow people / channels that share our concerns so are
constantly bombarded by them.

We need to learn to just disconnect and focus on the real and whats in front
of us. I can't tell you how many times I have sat down to do some work, looked
a twitter for a minute and looked up an hour later severely depressed about
the state of the world and angry over something I have zero impact on.

Just unplugging from social media may really be the answer.

Also In tech especially so many of us are always after the next job and raise
that we are don't take time to establish roots and make friends. Isolation is
an epidemic among tech workers.

------
viburnum
Some problems are better addressed collectively than individually. Work stress
in particular.

~~~
Porthos9K
It sounds like you're talking union. I agree.

------
nmnim
Mark Fisher has a lot of really interesting things to say about socially
induced mental illness that I think is relevant, particularly when considering
pressure to derive personal identity and worth from your economic
contribution:
[https://theoccupiedtimes.org/?p=12841](https://theoccupiedtimes.org/?p=12841)

------
Arubis
Well, I mean... _gestures vaguely at everything_

Life is hard enough already, and there's tools out there available that can
help. If you have access, you should take advantage of it.

I get that there's still stigma in some areas and cultures. Perhaps
ironically, with some better social-mental-emotional-physiological tools, you
might find that the stigma just doesn't concern you.

------
TeMPOraL
> _a couple of years ago, clients were coming in mostly because of personal
> issues, but that now they were reporting anxiety about global trends, like
> climate change and the rise of dictatorships._

Yup. I'm increasingly considering doing the same. Climate change is really
getting into my head these days. How do you deal with feeling there is no
future?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
In one of his essays on startups, Paul Graham said (quoting from memory): "One
minute you're going to take over the world; the next you're doomed. The low
points are worse than the high points, though, not because they feel worse but
because they make you _stop working_."

Despair can be self-fulfilling. Fight it. "Rage, rage against the dying of the
light."

> How do you deal with feeling there is no future?

Well, I'm a Christian. I believe that there is a future for me, and it's not
here. That doesn't make me uncaring about problems here, though. It lets me
approach them without despair, even when I can't see how they can be solved.

------
papito
There is no difference between drinking booze and staring at your phone. Both
are used to shut off the thoughts bouncing in your head and escape your
problems if only for a bit - except with a phone you can do it all the time,
while walking, while waiting in a coffee line. It's an addiction just like any
other.

------
AaronFriel
Interested in working at a mental healthcare company that does in-person
therapy with licensed clinicians? Two Chairs, mentioned in this article, is
hiring!

[https://www.twochairs.com/careers/](https://www.twochairs.com/careers/)

------
Porthos9K
I am this close to just printing out all the crap I've ever written, getting
rid of all my digital tech, and buying a restored mechanical typewriter so I
can keep writing crappy sf that nobody will ever read without having to resort
to using a pen.

Fuck tech. Bring on the Butlerian Jihad!

------
bytematic
I wonder when tech shops are going to start getting performance coach
therapists like hedge funds.

------
let_var
Cord cutter since 2009 and social media quitter since 2015 here. LinkedIn and
WhatsApp are sufficient to maintain professional network and personal ties. HN
is interesting when you get to read some obscure articles.

------
readhn
80 / 20 rules fellas.

Spend your time only on 20% of things that bring you 80% of joy.

Family, friends, awesome experiences that take your breath away, learning
something new that you absolutely love. The rest is NOISE and is not
important.

------
tracer4201
Is this worse at specific companies? I heard great anecdotes from friends at
Google. Amazon I haven’t heard many positive things about, although I saw the
NYT piece years ago but dont trust them as an outlet.

------
wufufufu
If I was to experiment with inducing anxiety in mice, one of the things I
would try is strapping it to a chair in-front of a backlit screen for 8 hours
a day five days a week.

------
notacoward
I wonder how many anxious NYT workers are going to therapy. No, seriously. All
that stuff about "bummed out by the world and their role in it" certainly
applies to them as well, plus probably more economic anxiety. We're destroying
their business, not the other way around. And they don't get the perks we do
either.

People of _many_ occupations are probably seeking out therapy more, for the
same reasons. I wouldn't single tech out, unless I happened to be obsessively
focused on writing about everything that might be wrong with tech.

------
jondwillis
Coincidental; going to therapy for the first time today.

~~~
chrisnaoumidis
Good luck! Hope you enjoy it and it helps :)

------
01100011
Anyone else notice that it's hard to find a good therapist around Silicon
Valley? It seems many of them are booked solid.

------
nyxtom
Therapy is great. Excellent way to create some balance and regular
introspection.

------
dlphn___xyz
the workers arent the problem and therapy isnt the answer - workers shouldn’t
feel afraid to set boundaries to prevent being exploited or abused.

~~~
mindsetalex
What if we’re the founders? It’s hard to set boundaries from your company when
you ARE the company.

~~~
dlphn___xyz
a founder has far more leverage vs a waged worker

------
sharadov
As usual, SV tech founders have a fix for all that ails mankind, one that
takes a data-driven approach and is 10X effective!

~~~
lemm
And conveniently enough allows them to make tons of money!

~~~
tomhoward
Most startups fail, and can often cause the founders to lose much/all their
savings or go into personal debt.

Where a startup beats the odds and starts to become successful, it needs to
employ a lot of people (and generate other benefits for others, such as
returns to investors and, oh yeah, valuable products to customers) before the
founders can get personally rich.

Occasionally it goes well enough for the founders to "make tons of money", but
it's not the norm.

In this case, founders of these companies will only "make tons of money" if
they succeed in helping vast numbers of people overcome anxiety and other
distressing states of existence.

Of the founders I know who are working on one of these startups to help people
overcome anxiety and ill health, if you could talk to them, and see the
sincerity with which they are dedicated to building something that makes life
better for troubled people, you wouldn’t dismiss them with such cynicism and
snark.

------
tannhaeuser
Ok do we really need to post every single NYT article on HN? Right now, there
are 3 or more nytimes.com articles under news.

~~~
whalesalad
Heh. They’re definitely a content farm these days. You’re not wrong.

------
CalRobert
Every minute spent not fighting climate apocalypse is a fucking waste of time.
And I waste most of my time, because I can't find a way to fight while staying
solvent (this month I'm buying a roof to fix the leaky one, for instance).

In another thread the clathrate gun is about to go off big time
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21026051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21026051)

Anxiety is pretty warranted when you're literally looking at the end of
civilization, and possibly an early, horrible death for you, or infinitely
more sadly, your kid.

~~~
thatfrenchguy
Careful about the “end of civilization”, global warming is the most important
challenge of our generation but media outlet sensationalism exaggerate a lot
of things (notably the clathrate gun and other things, which are not widely
accepted).

Read the last IPCC reports instead of randos from the internet:
[https://www.ipcc.ch/sr15/](https://www.ipcc.ch/sr15/)

~~~
CalRobert
Thanks - my concern is that the IPCC reports appear to be too conservative,
possibly not modeling feedback effects enough. We're tracking around the worst
case scenarios presented in the 2015 report so far.

~~~
thatfrenchguy
It is of course a valid concern, but reading those reports page-to-page don't
show too much conservatism to me (as in, they expose how bad a situation we
are in while being not-too-catastrophic).

You may also want to read the individual papers that are backing those
reports, they're also super informative`.

------
xkde
“I deleted all the news off my phone.”

Found your problem.

